

IA Writer for Mac - tuhin
http://www.iawriter.com/

======
brosephius
I don't get it. this app seems to be more about making a statement than
innovating. I don't agree with the premise that stripping down an app
necessarily makes it better. when I use microsoft word, the many features of
the app don't cause me to flail my arms in desperation. I'm really trying hard
to not use the word "hipster" in my thoughts about this, but I guess I just
did. I guess the focus mode is neat, though.

